# Third (second working) steam engine



## Jones (Sep 14, 2007)

Small wobbler I made, mostly from brass because I didn't want it rusting. I changed the design to accomodate some bearings I "liberated" from a hard drive. It has two ball bearings on the crankshaft and one on the crank pin. It can run on very small amounts of air (lung power!)


----------



## Ralph (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice job Andy. That sure is a cutey !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tattoomike68 (Sep 15, 2007)

Right on it looks good, Im still working on my 3rd.

keep up the good work.


----------

